# Fluorescents on Extension Cords



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Just reasons to void a warranty.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

tkb said:


> Just reasons to void a warranty.


 What, you reckon the light will crap out because it's a POS and then the manufacturer can legitimately refuse to replace it because the owner violated those instructions?

Seems like there should be consumer protection laws that would prohibit something like that. :001_huh:

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe it's so they can refuse a return if the cord is cut off.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Maybe it's so they can refuse a return if the cord is cut off.


 The U/L listing only applies when the product is not altered. How would the dealer know that the item was used with an extension cord or a power strip. As most products are imports, they probably use the same disclaimer on all their products, such as high wattage items.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Alright, I was just curious if maybe there was a technical reason behind it, but it sounds like it's probably some mumbo-jumbo from their legal dept.

-John


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

It's probably to discourage daisychaining a bunch of power strips together to wire up a bunch of fixtures.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I once entered an auto parts store that was completely wired in extension cords , plug strips and plug in 48" shoplights. The whole store. I wired one room to code with bx and pan fixtures. To this day 10 yrs later this store is still wired this way, owned by a retired cop, the fire marshall leaves him alone.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Because...people will get creative.


How NOT to use CFLs:
Yep. They're R-40 CFLs.. in completely open outdoor install. 








Saw this a few days ago. The shell on R-type CFLs are meant to improve appearance and utilization factor in cans. These fools must have thought R stands for Rainproof. 


Water will cause hot incandescent lamps to shatter, but as long as the water doesn't get in the ballast, I'm sure these will live for a long time, but its still ghetto as hell. This place sells mostly beater pre-owned vehicles.


----------

